# Where to Buy Red Yeast Rice and Coq10



## snorkeler (Aug 6, 2010)

Looking to buy Red Yeast Rice and Coq10.
Have found Coq10 at a local herbalista store but it is very expensive.
Any suggestions?
Have friend coming end of Sept. but have read that you can be stopped at the airport for
vitamins. Don't want to put them through that.
Thanks!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

snorkeler said:


> Looking to buy Red Yeast Rice and Coq10.
> Have found Coq10 at a local herbalista store but it is very expensive.
> Any suggestions?
> Have friend coming end of Sept. but have read that you can be stopped at the airport for
> ...


Both items are available on 'The Bay'.


----------



## snorkeler (Aug 6, 2010)

virgil said:


> Both items are available on 'The Bay'.


Thank you for the info. Which country bay and are there customs?
From a christmas thread seems like some people get huge customs bill and others don't.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

snorkeler said:


> Thank you for the info. Which country bay and are there customs?
> From a christmas thread seems like some people get huge customs bill and others don't.


I was a'thinking ebay.co.uk, snorkeler, as for the customs, I'm sure someone will be along shortly to answer that one for thee


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you get them from an Ebay in the EU, you will normally not have to pay any customs. Getting from the USA, again you may or may not have to pay customs. It is best if you keep the total bill below €150. 

RYR and CoQ10 tend not to be widely available on this side of the pond since they are not prescribable and there is no proof that they work when statins do work and are prescribable. On personal note I've tried RYR/CoQ10 and my cholesterol was much worse on them.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Try your local health food shop, I have seen CoQ10 in mine along with all sorts of weird and wonderful things.

There is increasing evidence that statins reduce CoQ10 levels leading to heart muscle wasting, so if you are taking statins, it is recommended to take CoQ10 as well. Google the two if you want more information, there's plenty on the net, as well as this:

Coenzyme Q10 and Statin-Induced Mitochondrial Dysfunction


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I swear by coQ10, Iwouldnt take statins if they paid me - evil things that do more harm than good, including depleting our bodies natural supplies of CoQ10, which our bodies need, so if you're taking statins, you should also take CoQ10! 

When I was in Spain, my husband used to bring it over when he commuted, but I think the health food shop in Alhaurin de la Torre sold it

Jo xxx


----------



## Navas (Sep 2, 2012)

jojo said:


> I swear by coQ10, Iwouldnt take statins if they paid me - evil things that do more harm than good, including depleting our bodies natural supplies of CoQ10, which our bodies need, so if you're taking statins, you should also take CoQ10!
> 
> When I was in Spain, my husband used to bring it over when he commuted, but I think the health food shop in Alhaurin de la Torre sold it
> 
> Jo xxx


Anyone being advised to take statins should read the blog of Dr Malcolm Kendrick drmalcolmkendrick.org About Dr. Malcolm Kendrick | Dr. Malcolm Kendrick . Even better, read his book, "The Great Cholesterol Con".


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Navas said:


> Anyone being advised to take statins should read the blog of Dr Malcolm Kendrick drmalcolmkendrick.org . Even better, read his book, "The Great Cholesterol Con".


He's my hero!

Jo xxx


----------



## snorkeler (Aug 6, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy red yeast rice or have any experiences with mail order companies they would recommend either in Spain or that ship to Spain. I have bought herbal suppliments from online vitamin companies but not ebay. Have you found the quality is the same?


----------



## snorkeler (Aug 6, 2010)

I just wanted to report back that I ordered from iherb.com and it took 14 days to get here. Very happy. Picked it up from Correos.


----------

